# Kids won't grow



## Nikkie (Aug 15, 2013)

My kids won't grow they are still on their mothers and are on pasture. I started feeding grain 2 1/2 weeks ago. I use beet pulp with molasses, alfalfa pellets, BOSS and sweet rolled oats. They have loose purina goat mineral all the time. Any ideas or questions?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

How much protein is in their grain? The higher the better.
At 2 1/2 weeks they probably haven't gotten the hang of it yet.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

I'd be getting weights on them if you aren't sure they're growing. It's hard to SEE the growth when you see them every day. You may think they aren't growing, but then someone who hasn't seen them in two weeks will be like "holy cow they've gotten so big!" Just a thought.


----------



## Nikkie (Aug 15, 2013)

Ok thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prime age for worms and cocci both can stunt growth.

I do agree graining them with a good protein and good alfalfa helps as well.


----------



## Nikkie (Aug 15, 2013)

I have been deworming every 3weeks for 9 weeks.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

what are you worming with? ..It should not be necessary to worm so often...

both Tape worm and cocci will stunt growth..


----------



## Nikkie (Aug 15, 2013)

I've been using ivomec, safe guard, cydection and valbazen


----------



## giddyogoat (May 28, 2012)

Get a fecal done.
One of the lessons we learned here was, that you can have asymptomatic cocci that results in stunted growth. Wormers wont kill cocci. Seems like you are worming way to much, with way too many wormers. You could windup with worms that are almost unkillable, as a very small percentage of resistant worms survive and reproduce. I would advise picking one, administer as you see fit. I recommend 3 doses, 1 every 12 hours. Get a fecal done 10 days later, the egg count should be zero. If not fine tune worming based on results. Rotate pasture or dry lot.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> I've been using ivomec, safe guard, cydection and valbazen


I agree way too many wormers...Choose one until it no longer works then choose another...I like Valbazen since its oral, kid friendly and kills Tape worm and liver fluke...but they have had enough wormer...A fecal will let you know if any of that was successful...as giddyogoat said..none cover cocci, you need Baycox, Dimethox, Sulmet or corid to cover that....
start with a fecal if you can...then go from there...we begin cocci treatment with Baycox at 3 weeks old...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.

Stop the wormers. They should be worm free or worm resistant. 

How much were you giving of each and how much does the kids weigh? Underdosing can do harm as well.
When we worm, it should be initially be given, then 10 days later to get hatching eggs, it can be given for 3 x 10 days apart, if they are real wormy.
Treating every 4 to 6 months as they grow is a safer way or get a fecal.

Get a fecal if possible, if not, I would treat for cocci.
Could be cocci which you haven't used a prevention for it.

How are their inner lower eyelid coloring?

Their guts need to be rebuilt from all the worming. Give probiotics and fortified vit B complex or thiamine shots under skin for 3 days.
Depending on what cocci treatment or prevention you are using, do not give thiamine with it or the med will not work.


----------



## Nikkie (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you all


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------

